# Making ZZ-CT great



## Burrito (Jan 5, 2023)

Here is my journey to making ZZ-CT great and becoming great with this amazing method.
My cubing progression so far:

2016: Learned to solve the cube. Tried to get faster but didn't put a lot of effort into it; used cubing as a party trick.

2020: Decided to get fast. Dropped times to ~30 sec in the span of 3 weeks and forgot about cubing. Learned 4LLL./

2021: Decided to get fast (again). Dropped times to 20-21 sec within 3 weeks (more dedicated this time). Forgot about cubing until 2022.

2022: Coached a cuber to sub-40. Got into cubing again, did 2 comps, and got sub 15. Also switched to ZZ...and now ZZ-CT!!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 5, 2023)

Have you talked to Chris Tran? He is also an exponent in ZZ-CT.


----------



## Burrito (Jan 5, 2023)

No, I havent -- but thats a good ides
Is he 4chan?


----------

